# Ergen Addresses Lawmakers on Merger



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

EchoStar Chairman Charlie Ergen addressed lawmakers in a letter sent to Capitol Hill this week about an analysis tied to his company's pending merger with DirecTV that suggests new satellite technologies could allow for more efficient use of satellite spectrum.

The letter was sent to Rep. James Sensenbrenner, a Wisconsin Republican and chairman of the House Judiciary Committee. Ergen testified before Sensenbrenner's panel in December.

Ergen's comments, as reported by wire sources, center on a report by consultant Roger Rusch that said developing innovations could allow DBS companies to broadcast more channels. The analysis contradicts claims by EchoStar and DirecTV that they need to merge operations in an effort to better use spectrum and deliver more channels, such as additional local TV.

In the letter, Ergen said, "whatever the theoretical technical merit of Mr. Rusch's satellite, no one anywhere in the world has ever deployed anything like it."

He added, "Ultimately, his theoretical conclusion simply restates the truism that, with enough time and enough money, almost anything is possible on paper."

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

